# [Apache] Directory listing



## stern (15. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich bin grad einen Apacheserver am installieren. Weiß jemand, wie ich das Direcotrylisting serverseitig, also nicht per .htaccess deaktivieren kann?

Früher musste man dafür das "indexes" aus "Options Indexes FollowSymLinks" in der "httpd.conf" entfernen. Das klappt aber nun leider nicht mehr. :suspekt: 

Danke schon mal ;-)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Oktober 2004)

stern hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Früher musste man dafür das "indexes" aus "Options Indexes FollowSymLinks" in der "httpd.conf" entfernen. Das klappt aber nun leider nicht mehr. :suspekt:


Das sollte aber der Weg sein. Probier' mal ein Options -Indexes oder gucke einfach mal, ob es noch eine tiefere <Directory "/home/path/to/my/dir"> gibt, die ggf. Options +Indexes sagt ...


----------



## stern (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
danke für die Antwort! 

Aber das funktioniert leider auch nicht.

Das ist die Stelle:

```
<Directory /var/www/>

#
# This may also be "None", "All", or any combination of "Indexes",
# "Includes", "FollowSymLinks", "ExecCGI", or "MultiViews".
#
# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"
# doesn't give it to you.
#
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

#
# This controls which options the .htaccess files in directories can
# override. Can also be "All", or any combination of "Options", "FileInfo",
# "AuthConfig", and "Limit"
#
    AllowOverride None

#
# Controls who can get stuff from this server.
#
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>
```

Wenn ich dann das Ganze per .htaccess versuchen will (und AllowOveride auf All stelle) bekomme ich einen Server Error. *grgrgr*


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Oktober 2004)

```
&lt;Directory "/var/www"&gt;
```

... vergleich mal mit deinem ...


----------



## stern (16. Oktober 2004)

Hm, das beeindruckt ihn scheinbar auch nicht.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Oktober 2004)

dann hast du noch einen anderen Fehler in deiner Apache-Config.

Der Pfad im Directory-Objekt muss einmal in Anführungsstriche. Wenn der Pfad dann einen Slash am Ende enthält, bezieht sich das Directory-Objekt nur auf den exakten Pfad und nicht rekursiv auf alle Unterverzeichnisse.

Spontan fällt mir so theoretisch leider auch keine andere Ursache ein.


----------

